# Coffee Imports from the United States to UK



## Coffee Nerd (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi all,

I hope everyone is well and staying safe!

I have a coffee which is roasted in FDA approved facility in the United States. I now wish to expand to UK. Would I need any certificates or tests done on my coffee by FSA before I start selling it in the UK? Could you please advise what the procedures are in the UK? or Could I just start marketing and selling?

Regards


----------

